# From the dumpster to finished panels



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Found these fiberglass panels in the dumpster at work so I snagged a few of them to make the back wall of my zombie containment scene. Added the exploding fuse box, vent panel with a small fogger inside, rotating beacon light and an old loud speaker...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great score. Nice rust treatment on the vent.
Must have the people next door wondering too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks really good!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking good SLAM.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Dang, that's wicked looking. Love the beacon and speaker, could stream some disaster sounds like sirens, garbled communications and dripping water. Sweet set up! I'd love to see pics when it's all installed and operating.
Cheers,
ET


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that's not gonna stop alot of zombies..

nice work slam


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total Score and nice build


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

NICE! The beacon & high voltage box are mmmwhaaa!:biggrinkin:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy crap!
Really nice re-purposing! :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow I love that. What a great eye!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great painting! Well done!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

hey slam, would laser trip wires add to this?

fog would make them visible, which you might want in some areas..


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Ooooooo that's a bad ass idea!!! I'll check out the tutorial. THANKS!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great find and re-use....!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

S L A M said:


> Ooooooo that's a bad ass idea!!! I'll check out the tutorial. THANKS!!


no problem, can't wait to see your setup


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey Slam, found another laser alarm method..


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks awesome! I'm always a fan of garbage finds!


----------



## Richie4540 (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks great,


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice job of turning trash into treasure.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I wish I could find those at the town dump. Great job on those.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Well I never posted pictures of the final scene so here's a couple shots...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So real looking


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very professional!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty amazing!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Been watching your videos ... was fun watching it all come to life.


----------



## lunchinn (Oct 15, 2009)

looks amazing! great job


----------

